# Ok so totally confused now



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey all, can someone please help me! 
I put an advert up the other day on here RE: my cat princess!

Well today i'm totally 100000000000% confused, So the sign's she showing me now are these:-

Warm or hot ears,
Nips are out (But not sure when everyone saying pinked up!),
Was sick twice about 1-2 weeks ago,
Sleeping loads, and loads, only on the sofa!
*(Even if we move her she will just run back)*
Eating a fair bit,
Drinking small amounts of milk, but more then normal (If that make sence!)
Bearly playing at all now,
Dont want cuddles, bearly wants to play,
Loads of odd nosies, but none that sounds like she's in pain! (Like talking!)

Also something new* When she was drinking her milk she has started pattin- the floor with her 2 front legs?

Belly is really round, in between her front and back legs only!

And when i was just rubbing her tummy, I felt like kicking but i aint no where near sure.

Like i said in my updated post, I called my local vets and they cant fit me in until 2 week into march, And my local vet hospital the same (nearest appointment date was 23 march! unless emergency)
The only appointment i can get is with the first ever vet that i see, when we took our kitten's to get spayed! (After the last time i wouldn't put her through that again!) So i'm now stuck in a lost cause, I dont know what to do, Or if she is even pregnant! After reading many post on here i'm taking it she is, And if my dates are correct then she should be due on the first week of march sometime! But with not being able to get a vet appointment i'm really worried! Please any advice is much needed, and will be taken on board!!!!

Thank you for reading in advance, sorry its a bit of an essay.
P,S: i will be deleting my last post when i work out how!


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

princessx87 said:


> Hey all, can someone please help me!
> I put an advert up the other day on here RE: my cat princess!
> 
> Well today i'm totally 100000000000% confused, So the sign's she showing me now are these:-
> ...


Nipples pinking up means they go bright pink they are very pink same as a dogs nipples pink up.

If youa re gentle you could press on her belly from both sides with both hands softly and see if you feel LUMPS this is a good indication she is pregnant. you could up load a picture of her and we could see them and that might help us tell.

It could be possible that shes just coming into heat and calling but i'm not sure on this one i have never had a calling cat. just pregnant already, kittens or males!

IF you really want to see a vet i would ring and state you think she is pregnant you relaly need to see a vet right away as if she is she is due in the next couple of weeks

hope i have helped some

xx


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for the speedy reply, candysmum.

I called the vets today at noon, And yesterday morning and both times i have been asked to explain my sitution, And have been told its not An emergency case. I will try and upload some photos this evening.

Princess has got lump type thing's in her tummy, But she wont let me roll her over or even get a proper fill for what's inside. She just claws my hand to get it off her tummy! But once she laids down you can fill something like kicking! or a hear beat feel........!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Hiya so many questions lol! 

The nips go a bit picker when pregnant, my cats stayed a little pale though, I Was alsot told at at around 4/5 weeks she wasnt pregnant... and she had 8!! :biggrin5:

I am not sure why she is running from you? maybe dont go around chasing her or she will feel threatened, just sit down and if she coems to you she comes to you, dont pick her up unless you Really have to. Also why move her from where she is sleeping?! thats not fair! leave her be! I bet she was well comfy!! :tongue:

I guess my girl went of her playing a bit aswell she slept 24/7 and ate like 2/3cans a day! But again she had lots of bubas! 

I really can not see how Any vet is booked upo for 3/4weeks soild

there must be other vets near you? mine literally can normally book me in the next day and they are open from 8am-7pm And are always full!

are you giviong her real milk or cats milk? as they cant have real milk.

the pawing motion is a sign on contentment so she is enjoying her milk!

lol lots of noises well all mine do that so she only only trying to talk to you, prob keeping you updated! :cornut::biggrin5:


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks taylorbabe, The reason i have been trying to move her, is to get here used to a box or cat bed to maybe have here babies on, but i take it that's the wrong thing to do, As for the vets we have 3 thats local for about 10 mile radius, So as, there always booked up, Plus in that space we have around 7 working farms, So When ever i have tried to make appointment's i always get told that they are on call, or fully booked! The animal hospital, did call me back within the last ten mins and what they have said is, As she isn't having the babies right now, she may just still be carrying and round 6 weeks. If she starts having and major problems, then to call in and they will be awaiting our arrival, So i fill a bit better. Her nips are out and are standing on end, but there not pink (well not very!) more like a pinky-white lol .

She's sleeping again now, just trying to get some pictures of her by my other kitty, is trying to get the lime-light!


will update soon xx
Ok so far this is all i can get off her before she started, getting upet about being pulled around so i know, that this will not be much help!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Hay once you have showed her the box shes knows its there, I wouldnt keep picking her up cos she will not want to go in it! lol let her explore by herself. The thing is she have them where she wants them anyway... even if you do make 4 special places for her (yes that was my 4 places..mum didnt use any of them!!) 


Do you have a separate room with a box blankie birthing items ready? 

My birthing & just incase box was:

Bing bag for bloody tissues/plancteas etc
paper towels,
box of tissues
bottle of iodine as when you break the placentas with your nail (or whatever your use) to stop infections going up them
replacement kitten milk incase mum wont/cat feed
bottle for them to suckle from
scales to weigh bubas
pen & paper to write down sexes & weight
Pillow cases cheap from sainsburys like 90p for 2 cut them into 2!  by about 6 packets =12 sheets you can wash & reuse or throw!

I also ended using 2 Brand new towels a brand new cat basket, 3 old t shirts & a set of P'js I was wearing!!! & 2 new dressing gowns!! (my mum will kill me! lol!)

I used them all & everything from my 'incase' box!!!

I think by what you wrote you have aput a box in your lounge?

Just going through a first time birth myself mum wont like that not in the open tv/you in there!

Can you get her a small place, maybe a second bedroom? fill the box with a towel & a old t shirt/sheets/pillow cases would do make sure it is comfy, let her visit this place in another room and about 3 days before she is due I put my cat in the room fed her there & sat with her.

She gave birth when I went to bed (I doubt we would want to be watched as we give birth!) And when I woke up she had had 3, needed help with 4 (SO glad I had just woken up!) and then she had 3 more & another when I left the room.

I know eating the placenta is good for mum it helps bring in milk so I helped her eat that (not me, her!  ) it was quite weird to be honest, like a kidney or something?! But it is full of goodness so it doesnt really bother me.

I also put the placentas up to her mouth while holding a kitten as mums do bite throguh them, she manged 1 alone & 1 with me but was a bit to busy to do the rest so I did them for her.

If she crys (mine did  ) just use reassuring words tell her how good she is doing, I dont know if it helped my girl but she seemed to 'understand' me, if she did I dont know but I still thought it might help reassure her! (Or me!!) 

Did all the placentas weighed them, helped mum clean them, made mums bed a bit cleaner & nicer made her a little 'nest'

and then She laid down & started to feed so I left her to it for about 30mins and kept checking in on her, make sure she has food & water but dont worry if she doesnt eat or drink for a day or even go to the loo, mum didnt want to leave her bubas for the loo!

OH! Put a litter tray in the room (right in the corner) so she knows its there.

She can also bleed for a few days to about a week after so you may need to watch out for that, lucky mum has been pretty good and only had a tiny bit.

Get mum some nice food in for after the birth to treat her lol!

My mum is a 3rd time mum so I literally am so lucky she knows excactly what to do, I know instint comes in but some first time mums can be confused and might need a little more help.

God I am so tired I cant rem what else happened now!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi
Not read through all the replies -- only your post - and i'll tell you now If I had to wait two weeks to see my vet I change him pronto!
Sorry no advice but that is ridiculous!
DT


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thank you taylor for your advice, im now going to write it all down, Princess this morning seems to be fine, i think i'm making her worse by worrying soo much, But she seems to be great so far! As for the vets its hard where i am, as i'm nearly out in the sticks so finding a vet within so many miles is hard and the further i go to get a vet the more im getting rejected! dont ask me why! So anyways storm (my other kitten- that was born the same day as princess, is being her little body guard!) she is giving up her food for princess, laying so close up to her to they can both sleep together and storm being a little fatty, is also keeping her warm! aww cute!

What i have done is gone out like a crazy woman, and brought some cheaper or discontinued items from tescos, tea-towels, blanket (Kitty one's!) kitten food (as they was both on dry) chicken, all of there favs!

taylorbabe: may i add you to my friends list, For any further advice if needed?

Many thanks for everyone replies!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

yeh of course you can!  PM me anytime and ill try and get back ASAP!

I found that neither of my mums to be liked the kitten wet meat? I dont know why so I mixed in a few kitten biccis with the adult wet meat & Adult Biccis

My vet is in another town literally people go there from about a 50mile radious because they are so well priced!

I think there are 3 vets in my town alone! I have been to all of them, quite liked one of them but I raelly like my new vets!

It might be worth just doing a bit fo adrive out to one


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah i have been looking on the net today, to find other vets. We get on really well at the vet hospital. But trying to get a normal appointment there is like trying to win the lotto! PLus you would have had to win the lotto to go there lol As one consult is £58.00 But i would do anything of my babies!!

God i fill like i'm the one who is having the kittens!!:scared:

There is so much information online, And i just dont know where to turn too! I'm Buying everything for princess, like i would buy for a friend having a baby lol But she is worth every penny!

So is there any way i can tell personally how far she's gone already, She came into season around the last week in jan? But was showing more signs of calling in dec....?:confused1: Plus now you can see her belly wriggling more and more within the weekend, so im thinking she must be later into the pregnancy, and when we fill her tummy we fill one kicking alot!
Sorry for soooo much questions, i know i must be coming across as dumb, but googling all my question's are just confusing me loads!

Many thanks all xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

well.......... when was she mated? when did you put her to a stud?

The best time to feel kittens is actually at 3 weeks.

BUT if they are wriggling & moving, is she big? she might have about 3+ in their as my girl only have1-2 and I cant even see she is pregnant!

The nips pink up at around 3/4 weeks in


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> well.......... when was she mated? when did you put her to a stud?
> 
> The best time to feel kittens is actually at 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


Lol well no i didn't pit her to stud, But let just say, That if i cant find good homes for them, then i WILL be keeping them all! her nips aint yet pinked, but are standing on end lol, She is massive for such a small cat looks like she's going to burst! I think<<< that she might have got caughty around the 2 week into jan....Thanks taylorbabe you have really been a great help!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

oh right, do you mean caught as in one of your boys got to her or caught outside?
if caught outside your have to get her checked after for FIV/FeLv & Id also say clamidya, alot of that going round right now 

if it was jan that would make her 6 weeks? My girls nipples didnt really pink up, when they say pink them mean like a bit pinker not pale?

Can you take a photo of her from the top looking down & kinda sit her up or stand her up & one of the tum? I can kinda guess from what my girl looked like if you want! :thumbup1:

She can also be spayed as soon as she stops feeding, so about 6 weeks


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok i will try tonight, after she has finished eating and get them uploaded tomorrow! Might take me a while, as she is very camera shy! :thumbup:


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

princessx87 said:


> Ok i will try tonight, after she has finished eating and get them uploaded tomorrow! Might take me a while, as she is very camera shy! :thumbup:


Just thought i would update! Since i was last on, princess seems to be doing fine, I have spoken to our vets and She has said that all the sign's she is showing are those of her carrying a litter, And as she is not showing signs of problems they have told me to just keep my eye on her and make sure she is feeding 2/4 times daily, and resting as much as she can... !

Thanks everyone for all the advice you all gave me! I will keep everyone updated and post pic's when she has her babies!!! xxx


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

OK EVERYONE today is the day and princess is now in labour!
She is doing very well.... She started within the last hour, Just waiting now intil we see one! Let keep updating!


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

princessx87 said:


> OK EVERYONE today is the day and princess is now in labour!
> She is doing very well.... She started within the last hour, Just waiting now intil we see one! Let keep updating!


AWWWWW

So many kittens being born at the moment good luck cant wait to see them

xx


----------



## Cat Lover Chris (Jan 11, 2009)

Good Luck PrincessX87.

Piccies of the fur babies as soon as possible.
Out of curiousity, how heavy is your little girl and how old is she?


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

princessx87 said:


> OK EVERYONE today is the day and princess is now in labour!
> She is doing very well.... She started within the last hour, Just waiting now intil we see one! Let keep updating!


OOO keep us posted! good luck xx

D x


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

ooo, good luck!


----------



## Pickles Mummy (Feb 8, 2009)

Any news yet? x


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi sorry guys, she has had 4 lovely little babies one pure black and the last 3 tabby like her.
Mum done great she went into labour on my lap, and then got to her box and have her first. She done it all on her own considering her age! She only had one problem....
Her last was a little longer then the first three, and princess really had a tough time birthing it. She ran across the room, Luckly my mum was there and helped her, birth the last one, which wasn't alive!

But my mum and princess both wiped, (well princess licked) away and then the little started wriggling!

I will have to upload some piccys, Only cant find my camera! lol

Thanks for your support everyone!!!
(Was and is much needed! lol)

xx


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

:thumbup: Congrats on your new litter, sounds like a bit of a scary moment there. 
Pics please when you find your camera :lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

congrats to mummy :thumbup:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Oo, congratulations!


----------



## thumbs (Mar 4, 2009)

what a scary start to life, but am soooo pleased all is as it should be!

good luck to you, mummy cat and her babies


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

thanks peeps!

All is well mum is doing her duties and babies are not leting her rest, but for all my worrying (And there was alot!) lol she is doing great!
piccys soon xx


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

ok uploading some piccies now, amazingly, she is playing with her best friends, all for of them have put mud all around my kitchen why babies are sleeping.

is it normal for my other dogs and cats to protect the babies like there theirs when princess is having a break???


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

awwww im so glad all is well!!

my puddy sits on the window like that too


----------



## Cat Lover Chris (Jan 11, 2009)

Congratulations on the new fur babies.
Is Princess the lovely looking cat on the window cill?
She looks so diddy to have had all those lovely kitties.
Can't wait to see pictures of them as they grow up over the next few weeks.


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

Cat Lover Chris said:


> Congratulations on the new fur babies.
> Is Princess the lovely looking cat on the window cill?
> She looks so diddy to have had all those lovely kitties.
> Can't wait to see pictures of them as they grow up over the next few weeks.


Yep thats princess, She is very tiny.....but shes done a great job..
Babies are still doing really well and give mum the breaks she needs.....thanks for all the support and information all xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations to Princess on her lovely litter. 
I think other cats in the house do like to look after new babies. When I got my Siamese her 'aunty' would get in the basket with the kittens while mum was out


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

Just thought i would update, In the last hour, we have lost one of our babies.
Very upsetting at the moment, as princess done so much trying to make it come back alive! But sadly it was too late!!!!

Its just soooooo hard........All today the kitty was fine, then late this afternoon, Just passed!

Other 3 are fine, doing well, drinking loads, Just fill bad for princy, as she is looking for her other baby!

Anyways we called her angel, and she will always be remembered!


----------



## thumbs (Mar 4, 2009)

:sad: sorry to hear this, my thoughts with you and momma cat


----------

